# Congratulations "JAKE" & SRW - Am 1st!



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I just found out that SRW's Wildfire Jacob ("Jake") *won the Amateur* at the Tri State Labrador Retriever Club of Iowa!
*CONGRATULATIONS* to both!
FTGoldens


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to Jake and SRW!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that's awesome and quite a feat! congratulations


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone, it was a great weekend. 
Jake was super focused, made no mistakes and I stayed out of his way.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

That's so fantastic, congratulations!!!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome! Congrats Big Time!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! And a nice large entry too!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

SRW

Congratulations!


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Congrats on the Jam at the Mid Iowa Amateur this weekend!!!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Congrats! Jake is on a roll!


----------

